

Conflict Over Sociologist's Narrative Puts Spotlight on Ethnography - samclemens
http://chronicle.com/article/Conflict-Over-Sociologists/230883/

======
aaron695
I found it did not make much sense until I read the linked original review
which the OP links - [http://newramblerreview.com/book-reviews/law/ethics-on-
the-r...](http://newramblerreview.com/book-reviews/law/ethics-on-the-run)

The original review is what I found interesting. OP seems to distract a little
of the seriousness of the review but does contain interesting follow up links.

How can an account of driving a car to kill someone possibly pass ethics? It's
a crime or it's made up.

------
Houshalter
Her friend was murdered and she watched him die at his bedside. Of course
searching for a murderer is illegal, but it's really hard for me to get upset
over this. She could have just omitted it and no one would have known, but she
was honest.

~~~
aaron695
So you wouldn't get upset if the bullet intended for the victim missed and
went though the head of a small child instead? as long as she was honest.

Let alone how did she really for sure know who the murderer was? The review
sounds like is was through gossip.

This book is supposed to be scientific, although good science can be done
without ethics, generally it's a flag it's not. Which we also see from the
research in the original review that she just made stuff up.

~~~
coldtea
> _So you wouldn 't get upset if the bullet intended for the victim missed and
> went though the head of a small child instead? as long as she was honest._

And what if she though the killer was working in a gas factory and the bullet
hit a tank and the whole place exploded?

Maybe we should not get upset for BS hypotheticals.

